# New To Me Rong Fu 40 Mill Drill Questions..



## Ducati2 (Apr 29, 2016)

I am new to the forum and this looks like a great group of folks!  I am a former machinist and tech school machining instructor, but now just kicking around in my man cave.   I thought I could help from time to time with some basic questions from beginners and also learn about new techniques and gizmos.  

I recently purchased a used Rong Fu 40 gear head mill/drill and I can find little about it on the web.   I did get a very simple manual with it which states the oil in the head should be changed with "SAE 68".   I can't find such a thing, so I assumed it was a Taiwan typo and maybe they meant ISO AW 68, which is fairly common.  Before I put it in the machine, any thoughts out there on what should go in the gear box?  

Also, where can I get parts for these units?  Need to find a parts dealer in USA.  Accessories too, as I can see me installing a DRO and power feed on X axis.    thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Ducati2.

AW68 hydraulic oil is commonly used in machinery gearboxes of that type, don't know why it wouldn't work in your mill.  However, I do not own one, perhaps another member knows more.  Grizzly is a good source of parts.  Look around on their site for a machine similar to yours, and then find their online manual for it and download it.  The manuals are linked on the full description page for the machine.  Grizzly has about the best manuals and parts support for import machines, and the manuals are actually readable!


----------



## Ducati2 (Apr 29, 2016)

thanks Bob,,  will probably pour it in there this weekend, unless some lubrication engineer stops me soon. !


----------



## compsurge (May 2, 2016)

There is a specific Ron Fu subforum that may get you better responses.  You can ask a moderator to move your threads. 

ISO 68 sounds right since that is around SAE 80W. I would be willing to bet it is a typo. 

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/viscosity-charts/ has a good cross reference for the weights.


----------



## Ducati2 (May 2, 2016)

I am new here and can't find that sub forum for rong fu,,, where would it be located?


----------



## compsurge (May 2, 2016)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/jet-enco-rong-fu-imports.135/


----------



## w6br (May 2, 2016)

Ducati2 said:


> I am new to the forum and this looks like a great group of folks!  I am a former machinist and tech school machining instructor, but now just kicking around in my man cave.   I thought I could help from time to time with some basic questions from beginners and also learn about new techniques and gizmos.
> 
> I recently purchased a used Rong Fu 40 gear head mill/drill and I can find little about it on the web.   I did get a very simple manual with it which states the oil in the head should be changed with "SAE 68".   I can't find such a thing, so I assumed it was a Taiwan typo and maybe they meant ISO AW 68, which is fairly common.  Before I put it in the machine, any thoughts out there on what should go in the gear box?
> 
> Also, where can I get parts for these units?  Need to find a parts dealer in USA.  Accessories too, as I can see me installing a DRO and power feed on X axis.    thoughts appreciated!


Hello Ducati2,
The American Parts Dealer for Rong Fu is MSC. They are a part of the Enco Group. While there, get some Mobil Vactra 2, which is the correct weight, and it is also Way Oil just the ticket for your Rong Fu!! I have a Rong Fu and I love it. They are a very sturdy and well constructed and heavy weight machine for what you get. I feel it is the best, if not one of the best Bench Top Mills. There isn't much that this Mill wasn't able to handle!! Also, MSC has the Owners Manual which actually isn't much, but it has the essentials.

Hope that helps.

Ron, W6BR


----------

